# KENU air vent mount



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

Has anybody got one of the Kenu air vent mounts from the USA. Finally got mine today but not yet had a run. Seems very solid on the vent and so compact and light.


----------



## R7SAN (Aug 26, 2011)

Just googled it

Is this the mount you are talking about?

http://www.kenu.com/products/airframe


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Seems quite cool actually - I've bought cheap mounts before (not for the TT) and they don't last 5 minutes.


----------



## leonttmk2 (Jun 22, 2012)

Where did you get that from?

Is it available from a European site?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

leonttmk2 said:


> Where did you get that from?
> 
> Is it available from a European site?


Looks US only - I was going to order one but the postage is a bit excessive.


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

R7SAN said:


> Just googled it
> 
> Is this the mount you are talking about?
> 
> http://www.kenu.com/products/airframe


Yep that's the one.

Being done by this new funding subscriptions on line for start ups. Saw some publicity a few months back so subscribed. They did a 1000 batch in March, which I missed. I got mine in another 1000 batch for April.

Tried a number of air vent mounts in the past and all not good.

This is fantastic and very convenient. Just used it today with my galaxy S3 and the £20 TomTom SatNav software.
Was going to post a pic or two but you can go to the web site. It says it all.

It's lightweight, rigid, moveable between cars and sits anywhere on any vent. Uses some specially designed claw/clamp which is a push on fit. Also videoed my trip out so can be used with a camera phone on the way to work as a journey recorder through the windscreen and then delete the recording if no mishaps.

Very pleased with it. Would recommend it to all. I believe still only available direct from US yet until they ramp up production but well worth the mailing cost.


----------



## .Griff. (Dec 17, 2011)

melltt said:


> R7SAN said:
> 
> 
> > Was going to post a pic or two but you can go to the web site. It says it all.


I'd still be interested to see what it looks like in a TT.


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

.Griff. said:


> melltt said:
> 
> 
> > R7SAN said:
> ...


OK but it may be a couple of days.


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

.Griff. said:


> melltt said:
> 
> 
> > R7SAN said:
> ...


There you go. I must be the only KENU in the village 8)


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Looks good - wonder if they'd be open to a group buy to drop the shipping cost per unit down a bit.


----------



## .Griff. (Dec 17, 2011)

Cheers for the pics Melltt.



beepcake said:


> Looks good - wonder if they'd be open to a group buy to drop the shipping cost per unit down a bit.


That's a great idea. I'd definitely go for one.

Edit - I've emailed them regarding a shipping discount.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

.Griff. said:


> Cheers for the pics Melltt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I've emailed them already too.


----------



## .Griff. (Dec 17, 2011)

beepcake said:


> .Griff. said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers for the pics Melltt.
> ...


At least they'll know we're keen!


----------



## Jas_TTS (Mar 19, 2012)

This is exactly what I need for my Samsung G S3. It's a shame it's expensive to post to UK though.


----------



## .Griff. (Dec 17, 2011)

> Hi James,
> 
> Thanks for reaching out to Kenu and we've been watching all the traffic come from your TT group. If you would like to place a group order (over six units) from our site and choose International Saver shipping for $14.99 (one-time shipping fee), we will change the shipping method to FedEx priority so you can have the units early next week. How does that sound?
> 
> ...


What do people think?

It would mean shipping them to one UK address and then posting them out individually but that's going to be a hell of a lot cheaper than $15 each time.


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks good!!!!!!!!!! Neat.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Just got the exact same mail  be good to do, but with the latest RM price hikes it will still be about a fiver postage i think.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm in for a group buy. Look like an excellent device!


----------



## .Griff. (Dec 17, 2011)

Based on the dimensions and weight (large letter) from their website I make the cost of posting within the UK 90p 1st class or 69p second class.

All it needs now is at least six of us and someone to collect the money. I'd happily do it but I'm guessing there may some reservations given my fairly new status on the forum.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd be happy to pay for 6 units if 5 of you are keen to take the rest and split the shipping costs. I could post them to you as soon as they arrive?


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Griff

Let's start a list of potentials:

Griff
CWJ


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

.Griff. said:


> Based on the dimensions and weight (large letter) from their website I make the cost of posting within the UK 90p 1st class or 69p second class.
> 
> All it needs now is at least six of us and someone to collect the money. I'd happily do it but I'm guessing there may some reservations given my fairly new status on the forum.


Certainly wouldn't trust it to normal post, and i would be surprised if it fitted large letter with the packaging.


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

CWJ said:


> Griff
> 
> Let's start a list of potentials:
> 
> ...


Just what I've been looking for.
I'm in.


----------



## xxxcorps (Apr 3, 2013)

Me too; what's the cost?


----------



## Sean225 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes please, put me down for the group buy.


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

Definitely put me down as well


----------



## binary01 (Feb 26, 2013)

Any scratches on the vent after removal ? Have had a few in the past for other cars which ripped the vent plastic up.

That one looks good.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

binary01 said:


> Any scratches on the vent after removal ? Have had a few in the past for other cars which ripped the vent plastic up.
> 
> That one looks good.


i was about to ask the same question, looks like jawed metal clip? Apart from that, looks great


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

binary01 said:


> Any scratches on the vent after removal ? Have had a few in the past for other cars which ripped the vent plastic up.
> 
> That one looks good.


According to the website under FAQ it states it will not damage the vent in any way.

"Airframe's clip uses a soft grippy over-molded material to keep your car free from scratches"

I have gone ahead and bought one - it only comes to £25 delivered which is the price of an Apple cable. My slight concern with going ahead with the group buy was that once the shipment exceeds $50 (or thereabouts) there will be import duty. When I last imported a $48 iPhone case from the US I got hit £16 in duty which is ridiculous!! There would also be the cost of onward postage to the other buyers which I reckon would be in the region of £3-4.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

I've emailed them back this morning to ask the size and weight with the packaging included so we can get a better idea of postage - by my estimate though once we have UK->UK postage added we're not going to be saving much per unit so probably isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

beepcake said:


> I've emailed them back this morning to ask the size and weight with the packaging included so we can get a better idea of postage - by my estimate though once we have UK->UK postage added we're not going to be saving much per unit so probably isn't worth the hassle.


Agreed.


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for doing the maths as I had feared this could be the case. I've just put my order in as well. Pics will be up as soon as I get it


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Right, they've gotten back to me and it's 0.6mm below the threshold for large letter, but once you add a jiffy bag on top of that you're in small parcel territory, the various options are:

* Group buy of 6 - 1st class recorded UK-UK - *£21.76 each*
* Group buy of 6 - 2nd class recorded UK-UK - *£21.36 each* 
* Direct from Kenu - *£25.69 each*

So at most you're saving £4.33 on each unit, and that's not taking into account currency charges or any potential customs involvement (chances of which go up with parcel size and value).

Even with 30 people it's only going to come down to 20quid each with 2nd class so unfortunately I don't think it's worth the messing around.


----------



## Sean225 (Apr 24, 2008)

A shame but thanks for looking into it guys, I'll order mine later.


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

beepcake said:


> Right, they've gotten back to me and it's 0.6mm below the threshold for large letter, but once you add a jiffy bag on top of that you're in small parcel territory, the various options are:
> 
> * Group buy of 6 - 1st class recorded UK-UK - *£21.76 each*
> * Group buy of 6 - 2nd class recorded UK-UK - *£21.36 each*
> ...


I agree. I'll get my own, but thanks for doing the research.


----------



## leonttmk2 (Jun 22, 2012)

Just placed an order for the Airframe.

I thought that this week I wouldn't buy anything for my TT


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

wellhouse said:


> binary01 said:
> 
> 
> > Any scratches on the vent after removal ? Have had a few in the past for other cars which ripped the vent plastic up.
> ...


Can confirm no scratches in use as the patented claw/jaws are covered in a soft grippy sheath.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

melltt said:


> claw/jaws are covered in a soft grippy sheath.


That.. sounds.. so.. wrong..


----------



## .Griff. (Dec 17, 2011)

beepcake said:


> Right, they've gotten back to me and it's 0.6mm below the threshold for large letter, but once you add a jiffy bag on top of that you're in small parcel territory, the various options are:
> 
> * Group buy of 6 - 1st class recorded UK-UK - *£21.76 each*
> * Group buy of 6 - 2nd class recorded UK-UK - *£21.36 each*
> ...


Cheers for getting confirmation. It was worth a try but like you say we might as well just order our own.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

maybe we could just get them to agree a ttoc discount on each order?


----------



## muddy (Feb 10, 2010)

Wish I'd seen this the other day, looks just what I was after.

But I went and bought this: http://www.audiovisualonline.co.uk/product/6056/mighty-mate-mm1-universal-smartphone-mount-black instead.

Not tried it yet, so can't comment. I do like the simplicity of the Kenu mount though.


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

muddy said:


> Wish I'd seen this the other day, looks just what I was after.
> 
> But I went and bought this: http://www.audiovisualonline.co.uk/product/6056/mighty-mate-mm1-universal-smartphone-mount-black instead.
> 
> Not tried it yet, so can't comment. I do like the simplicity of the Kenu mount though.


Tried something like that myself from here

http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/dash-genie-in-car-holder-p23796.htm

But have found the Kenu more compact, neat, firm and flexible at locating.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jan 31, 2011)

A much much much better product is the Kensington mount. It holds my iPhone cable and fits many phones. The arms are on a very well built spring load system. I can't stress enough how amazing this product is. It comes with a window mount and a vent mount. You can move and adjust the mount in many ways. It will never, ever fall out. It spring load clips onto the vents.























Sent from my iPhone using my iPhone


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003Y3BEV ... mdp_mobile

Sent from my iPhone using my iPhone


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

ShockwaveCS said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003Y3BEV4/ref=redir_mdp_mobile
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using my iPhone


Now I'm not looking to criticise or start a 'vent mount' war. I have never seen or used the Kensington mount but the Kenu looks a smaller neater solution from the pictures IMHO and I can vouch it works very well.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Just a heads up to say they've emailed me to say it will be on sale in June in the UK.. They didn't say which retailer, but reading between the lines I reckon it will be amazon.


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

Mine has been posted and is currently in LA, according to UPS...


----------



## K3GNM (Jun 28, 2011)

beepcake said:


> Just a heads up to say they've emailed me to say it will be on sale in June in the UK.. They didn't say which retailer, but reading between the lines I reckon it will be amazon.


I will be keeping my eyes peeled on amazon then as it looks a good bit of kit


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Another quick update - Kenu have been kind enough to give us a discount code to knock $8 off each order, bringing the shipping cost down to a much nicer $6.99 - they've asked me to pass on their apologies to anyone that's already ordered before they sent over the code.

The code is "ttforum" (without the quotes) and it's limited to the first 10 people, although I've just used it so it's now limited to the next 9 

If people can post in here if and when they've used it that would be useful - once everyone in here has had their fill I will post on the MK1 forum if there's still codes left.


----------



## K3GNM (Jun 28, 2011)

beepcake said:


> Another quick update - Kenu have been kind enough to give us a discount code to knock $8 off each order, bringing the shipping cost down to a much nicer $6.99 - they've asked me to pass on their apologies to anyone that's already ordered before they sent over the code.
> 
> The code is "ttforum" (without the quotes) and it's limited to the first 10 people, although I've just used it so it's now limited to the next 9
> 
> If people can post in here if and when they've used it that would be useful - once everyone in here has had their fill I will post on the MK1 forum if there's still codes left.


Nice one! ive just odered mine with the coupon code


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

Just ordered and discount code used.
Thanks for sorting this.


----------



## R7SAN (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for sorting this beepcake

Just ordered mine with $8 discount code - ttforum


----------



## Mywifesaidno (Apr 17, 2013)

Just ordered one, thanks to all who did the research!


----------



## zinga79 (Oct 3, 2012)

Just ordered, only just seen this now during lunch and it looks perfect. Code used.. Many thanks to all who have done the hard work getting this far 

Z


----------



## kiddy31 (May 12, 2012)

Ordered using code, thanks for your persistence in obtaining the discount. Would you care to negotiate my weekly shop at Wait rose?


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

I think I will have to ask KENU for a commission or a freebie bringing them all this business


----------



## Jas_TTS (Mar 19, 2012)

Just tried ordering one using the discount code. Sadly, it's no longer valid since it's been used the maximum number of times.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Jas_TTS said:


> Just tried ordering one using the discount code. Sadly, it's no longer valid since it's been used the maximum number of times.


Oh, I guess some people didn't bother posting in here then.. I was going to post it in the mk1 room this afternoon :?


----------



## StevieW (Feb 1, 2013)

Apologies as I ordered one yesterday late afternoon and was rushing about all last night trying to sort VCDS stuff. Thanks a lot for sorting out the discount as I did try the code at the time and it did indeed work.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

StevieW said:


> Apologies as I ordered one yesterday late afternoon and was rushing about all last night trying to sort VCDS stuff. Thanks a lot for sorting out the discount as I did try the code at the time and it did indeed work.


No worries.. still leaves 2 "mystery shoppers", but as long as they all got used that's the main thing


----------



## StevieW (Feb 1, 2013)

beepcake said:


> No worries.. still leaves 2 "mystery shoppers", but as long as they all got used that's the main thing


LOL mystery shoppers,

Your comments always make me pmsl Beep


----------



## Sean225 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ahh that sucks I paid full price as I ordered last week :roll:


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

Here is one "mystery" shopper.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Good news for those that missed out on the discount - Kenu have been kind enough to give us another code. This one is only $5, rather than $8, but it's unlimited so everyone can offset the postage costs. It's only for International orders though (so outside of the US), as it's a way for us to offset the postage charges.

The code is "ttforum5" (without the quotes).


----------



## Sean225 (Apr 24, 2008)

Anyones arrived yet, ordered mine a few weeks ago it was sent via USPS and it left the States on the 7th but no update since.

Who takes over delivery when it arrives in the UK?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Sean225 said:


> Anyones arrived yet, ordered mine a few weeks ago it was sent via USPS and it left the States on the 7th but no update since.
> 
> Who takes over delivery when it arrives in the UK?


Last update on mine was on the 8th with "Depart USPS Sort Facility" - odd that's there's no updates since then - UK wise I think it will be Royal Mail or Parcelfarce, depending on the size of the parcel.


----------



## Sean225 (Apr 24, 2008)

I think ill give it till the end of the week and if nothing start chasing.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

beepcake said:


> Sean225 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyones arrived yet, ordered mine a few weeks ago it was sent via USPS and it left the States on the 7th but no update since.
> ...


Same here. I expect there is no tracking once on UK soil.


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

Mine arrived on Friday, but got caught by Customs and I need to go to the depot and pay an additional £11.27 (of which £8 is a handling fee :evil: ).

Will be picking it up after work so will upload some pics tonight!


----------



## Sean225 (Apr 24, 2008)

T7GTK said:


> but got caught by Customs and I need to go to the depot and pay an additional £11.27 (of which £8 is a handling fee :evil: ).


"handing fee" f8ckers!


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

T7GTK said:


> Mine arrived on Friday, but got caught by Customs and I need to go to the depot and pay an additional £11.27 (of which £8 is a handling fee :evil: ).
> 
> Will be picking it up after work so will upload some pics tonight!


Bummer  Did you get any tracking updates beyond "it's left the states"?


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

No tracking update. The handling fee is a kick in the teeth considering I jumped the gun on the discount code too!


----------



## Sean225 (Apr 24, 2008)

T7GTK said:


> No tracking update. The handling fee is a kick in the teeth considering I jumped the gun on the discount code too!


Snap I hope mine doesnt get caught with them, isit Parcelforce or Royal Mail?


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

My apologies, I did get an update to say it had been delivered, although it said nothing about that it was being held!

It was Royal Mail for me.


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

T7GTK said:


> No tracking update. The handling fee is a kick in the teeth considering I jumped the gun on the discount code too!


+1
Mine left LA on 4th, and still no sign.
If ParcelFarce are involved, I'm not relying on seeing it any time soon. :?


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

T7GTK said:


> Mine arrived on Friday, but got caught by Customs and I need to go to the depot and pay an additional £11.27 (of which £8 is a handling fee :evil: ).
> 
> Will be picking it up after work so will upload some pics tonight!


As i started this off I can report mine arrived in a jiffy bag by USPS First Class Mail/Royal Mail posted through the letter box from San Francisco. Customs declaration on the label with nothing further to pay.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Mine turned up today, no extra charges.. *phew*

Gave it a go tonight with my phone as Satnav.. Held the phone securely, gripped the vents nicely without scratching and nice a and compact to store. Well worth the dosh.


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

beepcake said:


> Mine turned up today, no extra charges.. *phew*
> 
> Gave it a go tonight with my phone as Satnav.. Held the phone securely, gripped the vents nicely without scratching and nice a and compact to store. Well worth the dosh.


Glad you've got yours. Think yours left the UPS sort facility on the 8th? Mine was 4 days earlier. Still no sign. :?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Jarndyce said:


> beepcake said:
> 
> 
> > Mine turned up today, no extra charges.. *phew*
> ...


USPS on the 8th yeah.. Might be worth contacting them see f they can do any additional tracking :/


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Mine also left the sort facility on the 4th but no sign of it yet...


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

Mines arrived £11.27 customs charge for me.


----------



## K3GNM (Jun 28, 2011)

How come some are getting the customs charge then? mine has not arrived as yet....


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

As with importing anything - pot luck


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

As Beepcake says its down to luck. What I would say is with the total cost at over £30 including tax etc, for what it is, IMO it's not worth it. If people want one and not in a hurry, I would just wait until its available in the U.K
Had I known about the possibility of extra tax and surcharges I would of just kept the phone in my pocket. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sean225 (Apr 24, 2008)

GlasgowEd said:


> As Beepcake says its down to luck. What I would say is with the total cost at over £30 including tax etc, for what it is, IMO it's not worth it. If people want one and not in a hurry, I would just wait until its available in the U.K
> Had I known about the possibility of extra tax and surcharges I would of just kept the phone in my pocket. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah over £30 for a vent dock is excessive no matter how good the quality is. I forgot about the added customs charges wont be making that mistake again!


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Yeah, £30 is too much, mine came in at £20.99 all in because of the discount code and I was lucky with customs - be interesting to see what the UK price will be.


----------



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm another one waiting for the UK release 'til I jump onboard


----------



## zinga79 (Oct 3, 2012)

Mine arrived yesterday but I had to pay the customs duty. I managed to order with the code so looking at about £30 all in, fits well (seems to grip better at the top off the air vent) holds phone well. Am impressed with unit but have to agree with others it is pricey. With the discount and without customs duty its ok but £30 is a lot for what it is.


----------



## adamdavi3s (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm hitting Texas mid June... could possibly look at shoving a bunch in my luggage....


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Still nothing my side. Last tracking entry 4th May!!


----------



## Sean225 (Apr 24, 2008)

Mine arrived today but need to pay a customs fee of £11, ill pick it up tomorrow thats £36 in total :?


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

CWJ said:


> Still nothing my side. Last tracking entry 4th May!!


Same here.


----------



## K3GNM (Jun 28, 2011)

Mine arrived yesterday.... Unfortunately with the customs charge  having said that it is a very neat bit of kit and I'm really pleased with it


----------



## Sean225 (Apr 24, 2008)

K3GNM said:


> Mine arrived yesterday.... Unfortunately with the customs charge  having said that it is a very neat bit of kit and I'm really pleased with it


After using it I am also happy, I downloaded Waze on my Iphone which is probably one of the best sat navs programs on the market.

I look at it as £36 for a sat nav isnt too bad at all


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

I normally leave the screen off now with SatNav - the new Nokia Drive reads out the road names/signs so don't really need the map, but I still stick it on the dash just in case I need to bring it up for something.

It will also be good for iplayer when stuck in traffic


----------



## R7SAN (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine arrived today in a jiffy bag by USPS First Class Mail/Royal Mail from San Francisco. 
Also on the jiffy bag was a *Customs declaration* stating *£14.55 to pay* [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I did order two though, so in total it works out at:

2x kenu airframes $64.89 inc P&P - less $8 "TTFORUM" discount

Total payment $56.89 (£37.33) + £14.55 Customs charge = £51.88 /2 = £25.94 each

I suspect that will be the Amazon Uk price in a few months.

Anyway I can confirm they are excellent. They fit on thick and thin vents and they rotate to give the perfect viewing angle.

So now I can use my phone with its CoPilot 7 digit postcode sav nav above my RNS-E with it's guestimates and vague directions :roll:
(Turn slightly right ? wtf !! :lol: )


----------



## Sean225 (Apr 24, 2008)

beepcake said:


> I normally leave the screen off now with SatNav - the new Nokia Drive reads out the road names/signs so don't really need the map, but I still stick it on the dash just in case I need to bring it up for something.
> 
> It will also be good for iplayer when stuck in traffic


And a driving camera :wink:


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks like I'm not the only KENU in the village any more. Glad to see the consensus is that it is a good piece of kit. Just the random nature of customs has caught us out a bit.


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the link guys, I am getting my sister to buy it for me in the US. Mum is visiting at the moment and can bring it back for me.


----------



## leonttmk2 (Jun 22, 2012)

I've just installed my Kenu in the center air vent. It has a very firm grip on my Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

Received the card from Royal Mail today.
£11.27 to pay including £8 handling fee.
Depot is 7 miles away.
They close at 5pm.
They don't accept credit cards.
Or debit cards.

Ah well. I'm a TT owner. Money is no object. :?


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Still waiting....


----------



## kiddy31 (May 12, 2012)

Mine waiting at the post sorting office to be collected and pay £11.27 for customs including the £8 PO handling charge! However if you pay online they will re-schedule delivery, might as well get something for the £8 handling charge.


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

Collected mine today, and despite the hassle and cost it is definitely worth it, so thanks to all who recommended the Kenu. By far the best phone mount I've used.

Might just get my second one through Amazon, though - when they become available.

Also a thank you to Sean for his recommendation of Waze. Really good satnav. And it's free!


----------



## Sean225 (Apr 24, 2008)

Jarndyce said:


> Also a thank you to Sean for his recommendation of Waze. Really good satnav. And it's free!


Cheers chap, it's an awesome app, Apple & Facebook are in a bidding war over the rights. Just hope they keep it free and don't start charging some sort of in app fees.


----------



## Mywifesaidno (Apr 17, 2013)

My Kenu mount arrived today, postman stuffed it through letterbox, big label saying "this package cannot be delivered until the charges are paid", very strange, I didn't even have to sign for it so I shall wait until I get a call from George Osborne requesting payment. The mount itself is good quality and works very well.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Also got mine today. Big sticker on the front saying "Missent to Taipei". So it was made in China, sent to US then 'missent' to Taiwan and then finally to the UK. That's one hell of a journey.

Very happy with it. Great quality and works well.


----------



## DCintheUK (Sep 3, 2012)

Got mine today (managed to buy in the US and have someone bring it back for me).

Anyway - what are the thoughts on the best mounting point? I just had a go on the central vent in my Mk2 - and carelessly managed to bend the thin central vertical metal strip that links all the vents together (to allow the flow of air to be moved up and down). Managed to put it back into shape - but worried if the Kenu uses that (and one of the horizontal vents) to grip - it's less than sturdy.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

DCintheUK said:


> Got mine today (managed to buy in the US and have someone bring it back for me).
> 
> Anyway - what are the thoughts on the best mounting point? I just had a go on the central vent in my Mk2 - and carelessly managed to bend the thin central vertical metal strip that links all the vents together (to allow the flow of air to be moved up and down). Managed to put it back into shape - but worried if the Kenu uses that (and one of the horizontal vents) to grip - it's less than sturdy.


I actually had the same problem. However, if you line up the central slat with the vertical gap of the Kenu (ie in the midline just above the thumb grip) it works fine and does not damage the vent.


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

I mount mine on the driver's side vent to the right of the dash. Being right handed, it's more convenient to operate.
Plan on running an extension cable from the phone cradle between the seats to the front - just tucking it behind panels etc.


----------



## DCintheUK (Sep 3, 2012)

CWJ said:


> DCintheUK said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine today (managed to buy in the US and have someone bring it back for me).
> ...


Thank you - got there in the end... I realised that the mount at the back of the Kenu has one wide split (horizontal) and one narrow (vertical). Rotating the mount around the holder 90 degrees (moving the narrow slot to horizontal) means it has a lot better grip on the vent. Love it - and a bargain at £16.60!


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

I got mine today, tomorrow I will check that...


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

DCintheUK said:


> Thank you - got there in the end... I realised that the mount at the back of the Kenu has one wide split (horizontal) and one narrow (vertical). Rotating the mount around the holder 90 degrees (moving the narrow slot to horizontal) means it has a lot better grip on the vent. Love it - and a bargain at £16.60!


It does tell you that in the little leaflet in the box


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Had a mail from them this morning to say that the code had been passed around elsewhere and people had been trying to use it for domestic orders so they've had to can it 

The good news is they've offset that by reducing their overseas postage costs to $9.99, so the code isn't needed any more anyway :lol:


----------



## DCintheUK (Sep 3, 2012)

beepcake said:


> DCintheUK said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you - got there in the end... I realised that the mount at the back of the Kenu has one wide split (horizontal) and one narrow (vertical). Rotating the mount around the holder 90 degrees (moving the narrow slot to horizontal) means it has a lot better grip on the vent. Love it - and a bargain at £16.60!
> ...


Which I would have read... if that *had *been a leaflet in the box. If mine was missing - other might be too - so wanted to share the knowledge...


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Got mine the other day after paying the customs fee 

Anyway either i'm being really stupid or mine isn't as good as everyone elses!?

When i fit mine to the vent (Left vent from looking at the wheel), then place my iphone 5 into the holder the phone will tilt downwards? Or maybe this is how it is?!

Phil


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

philnotts99 said:


> Got mine the other day after paying the customs fee
> 
> Anyway either i'm being really stupid or mine isn't as good as everyone elses!?
> 
> ...


Sure you're using the right slots? There's wide ones and narrow ones.


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

No im not sure  .... May need a little advise!.... Leaflet is long gone also :roll:

Phil


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Look at the slots on the sticky outy bit on the back, you can see that one direction has narrow slots, the other wider ones.. You can turn it around to switch between them.


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

So should I be using the narrow or wider slots and I'm guessing when it's fitted correctly it shouldn't tilt?

Phil


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

philnotts99 said:


> So should I be using the narrow or wider slots and I'm guessing when it's fitted correctly it shouldn't tilt?
> 
> Phil


The leaflet mainly says use the wider slot for thicker vanes and the narrower slot for thin vanes. Simples :wink:


----------



## shawkins002 (Jun 4, 2013)

Got mine yesterday after ordering 25 May. Very good delivery speed to UK and no customs.

Unfortunately I gave it to my dad to open and install as I was driving, and I now have a bent centre spine of the middle vent..... :-(


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

These are now available to buy on Amazon.co.uk for £19.99, although they are currently showing as out of stock :-(

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00D901B4W/r ... gb?ie=UTF8


----------



## HarveyGB (May 4, 2012)

Guys how do you get the Kenu mount to stick? Mines quite wobbly...

thank you...


----------



## Sean225 (Apr 24, 2008)

Push the grips on the other way...


----------



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

I find that the mount is quite wobbly.

I too have a slightly bent spine in the centre of the vent and when I attached it to the bottom vane it seems to have broken it, so it no longer moves when adjusted in the centre of the vent.

As a result I've been hesistant to push it on as firmly and it fell off whilst driving the other day scratching the ash tray lid.

It does seem like a good product overall but I'm not convinced it's a great fit for the TT vents, if you like to put it on/take it off frequently.

Which vane are you guys positioning the mount on?


----------



## HarveyGB (May 4, 2012)

jam3sc said:


> I find that the mount is quite wobbly.
> 
> I too have a slightly bent spine in the centre of the vent and when I attached it to the bottom vane it seems to have broken it, so it no longer moves when adjusted in the centre of the vent.
> 
> ...


Thank you for you're replies...

Snap! I broke one already as well. I too don't think it's a good fit. Guess I will be sending it back to amazon.


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

HarveyGB said:


> jam3sc said:
> 
> 
> > I find that the mount is quite wobbly.
> ...


I had to reply as I originally started this thread. All I can say I have now used mine for at least 6 months and it has always been as solid as a rock, no wobbling. I tried several air vent mounts but this is by far the best yet. Haven't damaged anything on the vent and would be happy to recommend it to anyone. Sorry for your poor experience and would be interested to hear from others who purchased earlier in the thread.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

jam3sc said:


> I find that the mount is quite wobbly.
> 
> I too have a slightly bent spine in the centre of the vent and when I attached it to the bottom vane it seems to have broken it, so it no longer moves when adjusted in the centre of the vent.
> 
> ...


I agree, the first time I put it on the centre vent it bent the central spine of the vent, which seems like a thin piece of metal. I have also found it to be wobbly if not fitted the right way around, although if fitted correctly I increase the chance of damage to the centre spine of the vent and the lower vent vane which I attach it too comes off when removing the Kenu. Mine is now permanently installed on the vent and just remove my phone from it when required.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

I know it's an old thread, but it seems to get pointed to a lot.

The Kenu sounds interesting, however my phone is a Samsung Galaexy Note 3 at 5.5", so would need the Kenu Airframe+. Anyone here had any good (or bad experience with this and a larger phone 5"+)?...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kenu-Airfra...19926811&sr=8-2&keywords=kenu#customerReviews

Also, some of the people complaining about bending air vents on that thread sound a bit worrying. My intention is to fit the mount once and then attach/detache the phone each journey, how well would that work?

Are people still using this grip after a year and is it still working well?

Thanks


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

£17.47 at Currys now.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

jc74 said:


> Also, some of the people complaining about bending air vents on that thread sound a bit worrying. My intention is to fit the mount once and then attach/detache the phone each journey, how well would that work?
> 
> Are people still using this grip after a year and is it still working well?
> 
> Thanks


That's how I have always used mine. Grips still OK after 18 months


----------



## pattb (Jul 22, 2014)

Have had mine on for 5 months. I'm constantly in and out of the car with no problems to the vent after taking the phone in and out of the kenu.


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Just received my Kenu Airframe+ and installed it with my Samsung Galaxy Note 3. So will give my initial view...

It seems to fit well using the thinner of the two air vent settings.

However, I noticed if I fit the frame such that the phone is held in a vertical/portrait position (and the airframe jaws horizontal), then the force required to stretch the jaws open in order to put the phone in will cause the thin vertical wire behind the vents to bend. And I've already can see how if I use it more than once it will very easily get bent to the point where it will cause problems.

As a result, I will fit my phone in a horizontal (landscape) position and thus vertical force is required to open the jaws and this seems fine. However the weight of the phone causes the vents to point downwards and thus the phone to flop down. However, fitting the airframe+ on the vent slot above the central slider (to point vents left/right) seems to prop up the air frame and prevent that problem...

I've not had the chance to go for a drive yet, so cannot say what it's like but will report back again after I've used it for a week or so...


----------

